# If'n you want to live longer?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

A recent article on MSN - "6 ways to a longer life." offered the following:

1. Quit smoking.:hand:
2. Drink wine (in moderation :buds: of course).
3. Eat soy at least once a week (tofu). :yuck:
4. Slash stress. :frypan:
5. Hit the gym (cardio and weight training). :strongbad:
6. Maintain a healthy weight (your waist measurement should be less than 1/2 your height). :sob:

Me? 

#1 I did over 40 years ago.
#'s 2 and 3 - I don't drink nor eat either offerings....
#4 Gish, what would life be without it?
#5 No time, to busy physically to take time out to go to a gym.
#6 After a quick measurement I'm about an inch shorter than I should be.......

Sooo, do you think you'll live longer (or want to) by doing all or any of these???
eep:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Smoking is the #1 cause of preventable death in the world. Not smoking would be the most important move anyone could ever make.

Tofu isn't bad. You just mix it in with other things that you are cooking. It takes on their flavor. I have heard people in the alternative medical world say it isn't good for you though. Many of them don't see it as healthy.
The other things sound good, but #1 is the real winner in health.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Death is unpreventable... when the time comes , the time comes. 

My greatgrandfather lived on coffee, crown royal, and donuts. I can't remember ever seeing him consume anything else... unless I as a child was sharing my cheetos with him. He also was a heavy smoker... rolled his own so noone would "bum" from him. He was 96 when he passed. My grandfather (his son) on the other hand, was health conscious -- didn't smoke, didn't drink, best medical care -- he was 79 when he passed.

I don't see any new or profound info... same ol' common sense... other than the soy... i think the jury is still out on that one.

I watched a blurb on the news a few years ago about people who lived over 100 years. One lady said the secret was she ate cream and butter... everyday.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Can't argue with anything on the list, especially number one. I would say that removing/handling stress should be higher on the list, maybe 1A rather than 4. Stressful people not only shorten their lives, but also those who are around them.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

It all makes good sense.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i do everything on the list except soy. i have never liked it. my sis told me a few nights ago it contained cat dna. that's probably not true? i have never smoked. i do have my glass of wine with my evening meal. i think i am in good shape. have no trouble doing the stairs. do them many times a day. my friend had to be literally dragged up them a couple days ago. of course she smoked and drank heavily for years. she is 69 and has diabetes and a host of other things. it might help that i came from a long line of long lived hard working people. come spring now i wont slow down again until fall . ~Georgia.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey look at Jack Lalanne he did all those things and lived to be 96....an ACTIVE 96. They say he worked out up until the last week of his life. Pulled a boat across a harbor at age 80. Not too shabby. Its not just how long you live, but how much you get out of those years.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Every time my doc suggests that this or that or cutting out this , increasing that or taking this new med (regardless of suspected risk) will add X number of years to my life, I respond by saying "I am okay now and the end of my life those X number of years is the same end where adult diapers , increased stroke and heart attack risk regardless end up and I have DNR, DNFWs and a preference to enjoy my life to the extent I can afford and my medical budget is currently to the max I will allow without impacting my lifestyle of choice."


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I only want to live longer if I know my name and can enjoy life. A friend of ours just celebrated his 100th birthday and he's still sharp. He's had to cut back on his activities, but that's partly because he needs to help his 96 year old wife.

Maybe being happily married helps?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Many people believe that DHEA (testosterone replacement therapy) prolongs life. It's available as a supplement over-the-counter at most drug stores and supermarkets. It's the real thing though, as DHEA is grounds to suspend athletes from competition.

Men can take up to 150 mg per day. Any more isn't believed to do any additional good. Women normally limit the dosage to 50 mg per day to avoid unwanted hair growth.


----------

